# Oh man what did I just agree to?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had mentioned earlier that I may be getting a foster needing double patella surgery. This boy is 2 years old and owner surrendered twice for supposed behavioral issues. First home had a 5 yr. old child that was never taught how to treat and respect a dog, so of course the poor boy is going to have issues. Not his fault. He was basically tormented and tortured by that child. Second home went through a divorice where he stayed with dad. Mom and dad got back together and all of a sudden he's not behaving with mom any longer. Ummmm....could it be that the very first thing mom did (the very FIRST day she came back) was to try to groom him? Also this poor boy is a dominant male and so what did dad do? Played tug of war, teased him with towells, and encouraged him to bark and lunge at neighbor dogs!!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: This poor guy has had a very rough start in life. And I bet anything he was taken away from mommy and siblings way too early which is contributing to his poor social skills.

He is currently in a foster home in the next town over with a local rescue group. They are very new and very small and don't have the funds for the surgery. They contacted NMR and NMR may pay for the surgery providing he is adoptable. He is unfortunately not doing well in his current foster home. Very unhappy, a loner, spending most of his time in her basement alone. They are thinking it's due to the fact that she has 10 dogs and most of them are larger dogs. And her Alpha dog is a large dog and this little guy is trying to assert himself as more dominant over her. And honestly I'm a bit horrified at this womans training techniques. She's not hurting this guy by any means, but lets just say her methods are old school and NOT postitive at all. They want to see how he does in a quieter home. I had already told Mary Palmer (NMR) that I'm willing to foster, but due to Zoe being a girl who gets stressed easily, it would have to be an easy foster. After hearing about this guy, I really did not feel I could subject Zoe to my attempting to foster him. And she agreed. Zoe started to chew her one foot when I opened the store and had her there with me due to the stress of all the people and dogs coming in. Zoe is my dominant girl and it is constant work to make sure she knows that I'm the mommy, not her.

So I just now get a call from this boy's current foster mommy. She's desperate. She's going out of town next weekend and has someone staying at her home to take care of her dogs. But does not feel comfortable leaving this little guy with him since he doesn't have any real experience. Saturday btw is the town my store is in, annual Pajama Day sale. People come out at 6:00 in the morning to recieve huge disounts that all the stores offer if they wear their pajamas. It's going to be a very long day and hopefully very very busy. And somewhere in the midst of this I'm going to be getting this little guy??? His current foster mom is of course hoping that all goes well and I continue to foster him through NMR. I know it's just for the weekend, but I'm already feeling terrible for my Zoe. I know in my heart this will not be good for her. But I'm also feeling terrible for this little guy.

Ok...so that's a really long post. Especially since it's only for a weekend. I'll have him Sat., Sun., and Monday. Anyway, pray that all goes well. I did suggest to the current foster mom (who is also the head of that rescue) that maybe this local trainer/behaviorist might be willing to foster and help work through some of his issues. Now that may be a real possibililty. He may be in pain and that could be contributing to his behavior as well. His current foster mom isn't sure if he's experiencing small seizures or it's his back legs popping out. I'm thinking that should be kind of obvious but maybe not. Anyway....sure doesn't sound like an easy foster for my first one does it? *sigh* What I get myself into. ::shaking head::


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aw, Crystal, you're such a good, loving person. Who knows, maybe his behavior will improve in a different environment?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry Crystal I'm a sucker too!!! Hopefully he will behave and if he doesn't maybe you could leave your two home and take him to pj day at the store????? Hopefully he will be calmer at your house without so much stimuli. Good Luck!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Look at it this way Crystal, at least this gives you a chance to see if he can get along with Zoe and Jett. And without the pressure of having accepted him as a foster and have to give him back. So this seems to be a good thing, you can keep him if you want, and feel no guilt if he doesn't fit in. So think of it as a trial run. I do hope he will do well with them, it sounds like this little guy needs some positive reinforcement. Zoe and Jett may not fully accept him at first, but as long as they tolerate them, that's a start. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I feel so bad for this little guy. But, of course, you have to do what is best for Zoe. Hopefully, he just needs to get out of the environment that he is in right now - just doesn't sound right to me.

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You're a sweetheart, Crystal. I wish you all the luck in the world. I pray for a safe and happy next weekend for all of you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

maybe your babies will show him that life is good and he doesnt need to act out any longer... he will be loved regardless... 

fingers and paws crossed for you, my friend!!!!!!

xoxoxoxo,
ann marie and the "crap. if peanut butter wasnt illegal, i'd say give him some and he'll be HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPY!" buttercup, who is out of her mind.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Crystal, you have an enormously generous heart!! :wub: 

I hope works out well for EVERYONE!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm glad you are willing to try him for the weekend, and who knows how it will go? At any rate, it will be a good learning experience, right?
You're a doll!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Your "profile" sounds just like my Winter. 

He was tormented by two kids, and left in the backyard.

So yep, to make it worse, the dad would tease him, with his sleave.
He would pull his hand up, so the sleave would dangle in front of Winter's face,
wait for him to grab it, then pull/drag him around. 

I must say, Winter is pretty awesome. He's come a long way, and very loving.
He does hide from Henry. Henry makes him nervous. 

Good luck this weekend. I have a good feeling about it. You rock, and that
will shine through.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, bless you. You are a sweet angel. And we all will be praying for you...and I know Deb and Steve will be there for you every step of the way. Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Crystal, I can transport if there's a foster somewhere in WI. I will even take Friday off work if need be. Please let me know.

(I gotta stop reading these posts... my heart breaks every time)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 2 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717800


> Crystal, I can transport if there's a foster somewhere in WI. I will even take Friday off work if need be. Please let me know.
> 
> (I gotta stop reading these posts... my heart breaks every time)[/B]


Thanks Becky. I was kind of wondering if maybe you and Tom might consider if it proves too stressfull for Zoe. I know you've had experience with a dominant little guy and were able to successfully adopt him out to his wonderful fur-ever home. I'll even meet you half way if needed. Of course you could always come and stay for a couple of days. I have Sunday's and Monday's off now.  

And I know what you mean. I try to stay away too. But what do you do when you have a current rescue CALL you feeling like they are failing this precious soul and begging you for some help?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 2 2009, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717804


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 2 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717800





> (I gotta stop reading these posts... my heart breaks every time)[/B]


But what do you do when you have a current rescue CALL you feeling like they are failing this precious soul and begging you for some help?[/B][/QUOTE]

melt.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She has him in the _basement_! That alone in my eyes is cruelty. You just don't take a little one with social issues in the first place and stick him in solitary. What was she thinking? Oh wait, she wasn't! :duh oh: 

Gee, there's nothing more I'd loke to have is another ball of fluff - or two.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 2 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717883


> She has him in the _basement_! That alone in my eyes is cruelty. You just don't take a little one with social issues in the first place and stick him in solitary. What was she thinking? Oh wait, she wasn't! :duh oh:
> 
> Gee, there's nothing more I'd loke to have is another ball of fluff - or two.[/B]


Oh no. She hasn't PUT him in the basement. It's an open stairway and he chooses to go down there to be by himself. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww Crystal - so nice of you to offer help

I hope it works out well for you


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 2 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717895


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 2 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717883





> She has him in the _basement_! That alone in my eyes is cruelty. You just don't take a little one with social issues in the first place and stick him in solitary. What was she thinking? Oh wait, she wasn't! :duh oh:
> 
> Gee, there's nothing more I'd like to have is another ball of fluff - or two.[/B]


Oh no. She hasn't PUT him in the basement. It's an open stairway and he chooses to go down there to be by himself. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, she didn't put him there, but by the sounds she doesn't go out of her way to cuddle and love him either. Wish I were nearby...

So great you can show him life can be special for him.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Crystal,

I think he will do well with you. (I thought he was put in the basement too!)

Our Max was so painfully shy for his first 2 or 3 years that it was hard to watch. We have no basement, but we have a doggy door to the back yard. We would have company over and immediately Max would head outside. At first he would try to hide, but then for a long time, he would sit on the patio and look back inside the house. Then he would eventually slowly come back in to investigate if things seemed OK. Last Friday evening we had some people over who intend to adopt Dino, once their app is vetted. These people are devoted dog lovers and they know exactly how to handle things... probably better than I do.

I have never seen Max more excited to have company and more loving of guests who he had never met before! He could hardly contain himself and he went from wife, to husband, to daughter and then he went back and revisited them!! LOL!! Within seconds of them coming in and sitting down, Max was on the husbands lap and just eating up the attention. We have NEVER witnessed anything quite like that.

Anyway... I just wanted you to know these guys have a tremendous capacity to alter their behaviors for the better when they know they are in a safe and stable environment. it does not happen quickly, but it will happen.

Good luck and THANKS!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure this little one will do very well with you. I DO think they seem to "know" who they can trust and feel secure with ..it's like a connection they seem to pick up on. Oh it might not fix things immediately but think it is half the 'battle".

I found this info the fostermom of Naddie told me the day we went for our meeting about this very thing. Naddie HAD been adopted out previously but returned in a short time to the rescue. Another lady had been approved the week before my application went in. She too came to the fostermoms for the meeting/interview and to see if there was a 'connection'. Apparently she was a very lovely lady and really wanted to get Naddie... but Naddie wanted nothing to do with her. .. she was not afraid.. but apparently just ignored her. Naddie would come to the living room do a quick 'hello' and ran off to the other room to play with her toys. They'd call her back.. again a quick 'visit' into the room and right back out again. The lady said she didn't think she and Naddie would ever 'connect' so she left without her. Fostermom thought maybe it was due to her separation anxiety. ( Naddie had strongly 'attached' to her) 
Now when we went... the fostermom was amazed... Naddie came into the living room... spotted us.. I just said 'well hello sweetie' or something like that and she was all over us.. jumped up on the couch..on my lap over to my hubby back to me etc. She was such a little lovebug! Fostermom said ... 'well I think Naddie 'approves" LOL and it was then that she related the story of the previous lady. 

I do think with time patience and a sense of security and trust most pooches can overcome their issues. If not 100% at least to a great degree. I think you'd be wonderful to help this little one overcome his insecurities!


----------

